# Touch the rainbow



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Went to Charles to pick up an umbee cichlid and saw this beautiful rainbow so I gotta take pics of it. I stayed for about less than 10 minutes or so and people started coming out of their houses to take pics as well. Even people that got off the bus were amazed. Saw some pics on facebook of other people too. Awesome sight!!!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

that is from your cell phone? Man, that is good quality photo


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> that is from your cell phone? Man, that is good quality photo


Yep it's from my phone. These pics was just outside your house.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> lol


There is actually another faint rainbow above the darker rainbow. If you look close at my last pic you'll see it.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i did see it lol, its easiest to see in the last one. thats why it reminded me of the video
OMG OMG WHAT DOES IT MEAN
hehe

nice pictures


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i did see it lol, its easiest to see in the last one. thats why it reminded me of the video
> OMG OMG WHAT DOES IT MEAN
> hehe
> 
> nice pictures


I don't know but looks good. Maybe I'm gonna get lucky gonna win the lotto or something good hopefully. Lol!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

was that today? seen one when I got of the skytrain today
seen a double one last year at the PNE, was super cool


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> was that today? seen one when I got of the skytrain today
> seen a double one last year at the PNE, was super cool


Yes it was today.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

glad you got a great pic of that, didn't have my camera , figured by the time i got in and got it , it would be gone lol


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i saw that too when i was coming out of pet smart on grandview....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> glad you got a great pic of that, didn't have my camera , figured by the time i got in and got it , it would be gone lol


It kinda look like a force field barrier.


----------

